# Soap monster



## miaow (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure what went wrong with this soap; I insulated it and loved it and prayed on it, yet it still came out way too soft.
So as the saying goes, if you can't fix it, make it exponentially worse.

And that's exactly what I did.
Behold, the great Soap Monster!!








He really is a rather sensitive beast, as you can see by the blue dish-soap tears streaming down his face.


----------



## krissy (Jul 15, 2010)

how long was that sitting/curing? if it was a long time then i think maybe you used to little lye... or too much water. if it wasn't very long or was a mostly OO soap then it might have just needed a really long cure.
either way your monster is frightening!


----------



## miaow (Jul 16, 2010)

krissy said:
			
		

> how long was that sitting/curing? if it was a long time then i think maybe you used to little lye... or too much water. if it wasn't very long or was a mostly OO soap then it might have just needed a really long cure.
> either way your monster is frightening!


It was sitting 2-3 days.  I kinda didn't have a very good day and I took my frustrations out on the loaf.
I bet this whole forum thinks I'm a crazy person now buhahaha


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh he looks like he has been crying  :cry:  I think he is quite the sensitive one so we need to tred carefully with our comments    Well if this wasn't a high OO mix then I agree maybe the lye or the water.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 16, 2010)

Highly amused  

Just scraped some soap out of a mold myself this evening.  Couldn't figure out what the deal was and then I checked my list and realized that I used 10% superfat AND added coffee butter.  I had been farting around with the calculations and then printed out the recipe with the wrong amount. 
 So disappointed in self  

Love your avatar miaow, it makes me giggle.


----------



## donniej (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a special drying rack for my "problem bars".  I cut them up into the best shape I can and let them cure until hard... test with phenolpthalien and donate them to local homeless shelters.  

You could always do the same with your monster.


----------



## Woodi (Jul 16, 2010)

hahahaha, that is soooo funny! You just made me smile. Thanks, for the giggle, miaow.

sorry your soap didn't turn out, but you know.....it happens, hopefully only occasionally. 

I like your attitude.

Now clean up and go make another batch of soap, carefully! you'll feel better for it.

One year, I had 3 bad batches in a row, and felt really awful.....later, I found out it was my scale which was misbehaving. Got a new scale, problem solved. 

not saying the scale is _your _problem, just to share so you know you're not alone in your (occasional) soapmaking frustrations.
Have a great day!


----------



## miaow (Jul 16, 2010)

Woodi said:
			
		

> hahahaha, that is soooo funny! You just made me smile. Thanks, for the giggle, miaow.
> 
> sorry your soap didn't turn out, but you know.....it happens, hopefully only occasionally.
> 
> ...



Well, I know it wasn't the calculator, because I use soapmaker pro!
  8)  :!:


----------



## Woodi (Jul 16, 2010)

Way to go, Miaow! I knew you sounded like my kind of person. I think you might be quite happy with your recipe (next time you make it, that is).

and I forgot to say: whenever I have a run of "don't know what happened" batches, I make an unscented batch. 

I have many customers who ask for no-scent soap, so I always keep some on hand. So you could try that for your next batch, same recipe.

Did you take a water discount? I typically discount my water by 20%, sometimes more. In a no-scent batch you can easily do a 30% cuz you know that there won't be any seizures nor fast traces. It also helps the soap to dry faster.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh the soap monster has visited me a few times, I can assure you.
Although, he is usually very very sneaky, and doesn't usually get caught and seen.
You are very lucky that you caught him!! You may well be doing a favour to soapers the world around.

Great fun!!


----------



## krissy (Jul 16, 2010)

so that's what a soap gremlin looks like!!!


----------



## miaow (Jul 16, 2010)

Woodi said:
			
		

> Way to go, Miaow! I knew you sounded like my kind of person. I think you might be quite happy with your recipe (next time you make it, that is).
> 
> and I forgot to say: whenever I have a run of "don't know what happened" batches, I make an unscented batch.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I've been frazzled, I was rushing, and I don't think I properly insulated.
It's kind of strange moving from a hobby you enjoy doing to a job you MUST do.


----------



## miaow (Jul 16, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> I have a special drying rack for my "problem bars".  I cut them up into the best shape I can and let them cure until hard... test with phenolpthalien and donate them to local homeless shelters.
> 
> You could always do the same with your monster.


I *hope* no one in their right mind would take him.
Maybe I'll put him in my bathroom to keep me company and remind me that this is what happens when I don't take it easy heh


----------



## Hazel (Jul 16, 2010)

Oooh! The poor lonely creature. Look at those sad eyes. He just wanted a home and chose you.

miaow,

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## miaow (Jul 17, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Oooh! The poor lonely creature. Look at those sad eyes. He just wanted a home and chose you.
> 
> miaow,
> 
> Thanks for the laugh.


No problem  and amen to your sig. I too am plagued with muscle spasms


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 17, 2010)

He's kind of cute, in an endearing sort of way...

Have you checked him for lye-heaviness? If he's not, I love your idea of putting him in the bathroom... but not just for decorating!!! He is soap, afterall... just rub your wet hands on his ever-so-irresistible body, and he'll clean ya real good!


----------



## emilaid (Jul 17, 2010)

That appeals to my sense of humour - I love it


----------



## Hazel (Jul 17, 2010)

miaow said:
			
		

> No problem  and amen to your sig. I too am plagued with muscle spasms



I'm sorry to hear that but try to think positive when a spasm occurs - try to think of all the calories you're burning.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jul 18, 2010)

miaow said:
			
		

> I bet this whole forum thinks I'm a crazy person now buhahaha



Crazy is good 

Poor soap monster. He looks so sad.


----------



## miaow (Jul 21, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> miaow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!! That's great!  Though I wish they'd happen only in my legs(and not so intensely) and leave the rest of my body alone.  Hell I guess people pay money to have weird machines spazz out their abs to get them toned..


----------



## miaow (Jul 21, 2010)

MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> miaow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy is better than boring.  He sits atop my television set now- no longer a spectacle in the kitchen.  Maybe he'll be happier there.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jul 21, 2010)

miaow said:
			
		

> Crazy is better than boring.  He sits atop my television set now- no longer a spectacle in the kitchen.  Maybe he'll be happier there.



Even soap monsters need company. I am sure he will enjoy his new location.

Do you have access to tissue salts ? I take number 8 tissue salts for my muscle spasms (once I have burned enough calories 
One teeny little tablet dissolved under the tongue provides relief within 10 minutes and the effect lasts for about 24 hours.


----------



## miaow (Jul 21, 2010)

MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> miaow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never even heard of them. Here in the states, doctors want you on powerful addictive narcotics or nothing at all.
Which, unfortunately for me, means nothing at all.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jul 21, 2010)

miaow said:
			
		

> I have never even heard of them. Here in the states, doctors want you on powerful addictive narcotics or nothing at all.
> Which, unfortunately for me, means nothing at all.



You should be able to get them from any Health Food store.
No. 8 is Magnesium Phosphate and it is great for headaches too. Usually when our bodies display crazy symptoms it is due to a lack of something in our daily diets. The tissue salts supplement what is "missing".


----------



## Hazel (Jul 21, 2010)

MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> Do you have access to tissue salts ? I take number 8 tissue salts for my muscle spasms (once I have burned enough calories
> One teeny little tablet dissolved under the tongue provides relief within 10 minutes and the effect lasts for about 24 hours.



My sister gets an herbal muscle relaxant called Formula 303 from her chiropractor. She gave some to me and it helped me, too. 

http://www.amazon.com/Formula-Maximum-S ... B0016KX9SI


----------

